# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  थॉयराइड समस्या की अधिकता से होता है आप का दिल बीमार

## Apurv Sharma

क्या आप जानते है ,थॉयराइड को एक साइलेंट किलर माना जाता है, क्*योंकि इस बीमारी के लक्षण एक साथ नही दिखाई पड़ते है, यह धीरे-धीरे व्*यक्ति के शरीर को प्रभावित करता है। इसके कारण आप का दिल भी प्रभावित होता है, क्*योंकि यह शरीर में कोलेस्*ट्रॉल की मात्रा बढ़ती है और लीपोप्रोटीन का स्*तर भी बढ़ जाता है। इसका असर दिल के अलावा दिमाग, मांसपेशियों, तनाव, मोटापा आदि पर पड़ता है। अगर समय रहते इसका उपचार न किया जाये तो इसके कारण मौत भी हो सकती है। इस लेख में विस्*तार से जानिये कि थॉयराइड हार्मोन की अधिकता के कारण दिल कैसे बीमार हो जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

* क्*या है,"थॉयराइड" :-*थॉयराइड एक तरह की ग्रंथि होती है, जो गले में सामने पायी जाती है। यह ग्रंथि शरीर के मेटाबॉलिज्*म को नियंत्रित भी करती है। हम जो भोजन खाते हैं यह उसे ऊर्जा में बदलने का काम करती है। इससे खास तरह के हॉर्मोन टी-3, टी-4 और टीएसएच का स्राव होता है। इसकी मात्रा के अंसतुलन का असर आप के पूरे शरीर पर पड़ता है। शरीर की सभी कोशिकाएं सही ढंग से काम कर सकें, इसके लिए इन सभी हार्मोन की जरूरत होती है। मेटाबॉलिज्*म की प्रकिया को नियंत्रित करने में भी टी-3 और टी-4 हॉर्मोन का बहुत बड़ा योगदान होता है। अगर थॉयराइड ग्रंथि कम एक्टिव है तो इसके कारण हाइपोथॉयराइडिज्*म और ओवरएक्टिव होने पर हाइपरथॉयराइडिज्*म पर ध्*यान दीजिए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है| थायराइड का दिल पर असर :-*थॉयराइड ग्रंथि के सही तरीके से काम न करने का असरआप के दिल पर भी पड़ता है। इसके कारण शरीर में कोलेस्ट्रॉल और लिपोप्रोटीन का स्तर काफी अनियमित हो जाता है, जो की मनुष्य के दिल की कार्यविधि को प्रभावित करता है। इसके कारण दिल की बीमारियां, हृदयाघात, अवसाद और आट्रियल फाइब्रीलेशन होने की आशंका बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*"आट्रियल फाइब्रीलेशन" :-*अगर किसी भी व्*यक्ति की थॉयराइड ग्रंथि सही तरीके से कार्य नहीं कर रही है तो इसके कारण कारण उसे आट्रियल फाइब्रीलेशन हो सकता है। यह ऐसी समस्*या है जिसमें व्*यक्ति के दिल की धड़कन अनियमित हो जाती है। इस समस्*या में दिल को सही तरीके से रक्*त की आपूर्ति नहीं होती है और पूरे शरीर में रक्*त का संचार प्रभावित होता है। अगर यह समस्*या अधिक दिन तक बनी रहे तो इसके कारण खून के थक्*के जमने लगते हैं और दिल के दौरे की संभावना बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपरथॉयाराइडिज्*   एवं  दिल की बीमारीया :-*अगर मरीज की थॉयराइड ग्रंथि अधिक एक्टिव हो जाती है तो इसका असर उस के दिल पर अधिक पड़ता है। जब थॉयराइड ग्रंथि हार्मोन का स्राव अधिक मात्रा में करती है तब यह समस्*या होती है। इसके कारण स्*ट्रोक की संभावना बढ़ जाती है। क्*योंकि इसके कारण उस व्यक्ति के दिल की धड़कन बढ़ जाती है। 

थॉयराइड ग्रंथि सही तरीके से काम करे इसके लिए आप अपने खानपान में सुधार कीजिए, नियमित व्*यायाम से भी यह समस्*या नहीं होती और दिल भी स्*वस्*थ रहता है।

----------

